

J.P. Morgan’s Jamie Dimon says bitcoin is a ‘terrible store of value’ - kunle
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2014/01/23/j-p-morgans-jamie-dimon-says-bitcoin-is-a-terrible-store-of-value/

======
nostrademons
Bitcoin is a direct competitor to the existing banking industry. Of course
Jamie Dimon isn't going to like it.

